# This Should Brighten Your Day



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sure to bring a happy smile to your face today - absolutely do not miss seeing this....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZgURlFcVueY


....and just think some of us have trouble just getting our little fluffs to walk on a leash!!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok, don't know why it didn't come up, some help here....how do you transform an URL into a viewable URL ????

I tested this URL and it worked......so....here we go again....fingers crossed....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZgURlFcVueY


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Loved it!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Thanks for posting, Claire...I am grinning. YAY!*


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that's the cutest thing ever :wub::wub::wub: I wish I could teach Pipper to do that.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I just love this video!!!! This is the first Maltese one I've seen! what dedication it must take to do it! Totally put a smile on my face


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It was wonderful!! So graceful and beautiful!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Loved it!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

love it


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

They was great, thanks for posting it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I had to watch it twice! Fabulous!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- that is soooooooooooooooooooo awesome!!!! It was a very long routine and the fluff didn't miss a step. I wonder how long it took her to train him.

I bet Jackie could train Roo to dance -- or maybe Leslie could train Soda.

I know that I don't have the skills -- but maybe my girls do. 

Claire -- thanks for posting -- made my day.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!!!! that is unreal, such a stunning coat and the crossing paws had me laughing out loud so much so Lola jumped up all excited, barked and ran to see if someone was at the door LOL


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

OMG when she was crossing her paws over and over that was just SO cute. What a great routine! I just emailed the link to my husband with the subject line "Our new hobby!"


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

There are several more of the same dog (and trainer). This is another one of my favs with them doing another routine.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZm9_TYKwX8&feature=relmfu


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you for posting that. It was wonderful. Put a smile on my face.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

That is so AMAZING!! What a smart boy!! And so very handsome!! I love it when he is laying down and tossing his front paws in the air, every other paw. So precious! :wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That was fantastic!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That definitely brought a smile to my face!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Loved watching this, thanks!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:blush::blush: First, I gotta confess...I tried to open that first link several times:blush:

Then finally scrolled down to your second post.....:HistericalSmiley: duh.....


So well worth the wait! I'm grinning from ear to ear!!! My favorite part was when he/she was crossing his feet back and forth! :wub::aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a smart dog and trainer. I loved it.


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

That takes alot of training and looks like the dog is having a wonderful time too! That is just great to see the joy between the two of them!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Awesome!!!...loved, loved, loved it!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I had seen this before a while back. Just love it and made me smile all over again.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh my gosh. That is amazing. :chili:It makes you realize just how much these little ones are capable of learning. I'm inspired. I think I'll try to teach mine how to weave through my legs! The thing is that I *know *how much mine enjoy it when we work on skills, I find myself making excuses...:brownbag:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks so much for sharing : )


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Wow, that was super impressive!*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That was the coolest!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=tFfKzxOCpQk&NR=1

Here's another one...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting this-I'm totally amazed!!! Love, love, love it!!:wub::wub:


----------

